# Spouse visa employer letter, draft okay?



## LoriAnn (Jan 2, 2013)

My husband has been working for a contract employer since 2011 and has now been in his current contract job for six months and we're ready to apply for my spouse visa.

This is the draft letter his employer has written. I'm not convinced it conveys the information required since it says gross earnings at £11,444 but doesn't clarify that this is only for a six month period and that doubled for the yearly income will put us WELL over the minimum financial requirement, so I thought I'd ask for opinions first so we have time to make corrections if necessary.

_
Please be kindly advised that Mr {husband's name} has been employed by {place of employment} since [Date and Month} 2011.

He is currently supplied to {contract employer}. His rate of pay on this assignment is £21.56 per hour and he is contracted to work 37.50 hours plus overtime a week.

He is paid every two weeks directly into his UK bank account and is provided an electronic payslip. His earnings is this employment are as follows

Fiscal Year Gross Earnings Non-taxable Expenses Paid
2014/15 ~ £11,444.02 ~ £1,252.80
2013/14 ~	£5,737.39 ~ £1,559.65
2012/13 ~ £25,875.51 ~ £11,247.95_



I suggested to my husband that we should probably ask his employer to specify in the second paragraph that his earnings for six months has been £11,444.02 and by the end of the year will put him over £18,600.00 and also omit the previous years income as they will probably not be necessary and only focus on the 2014 year. 

Any other opinions or suggestions?


Thank you for your help.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

My husbands employer wrote a short to the point letter.

It basically wrote

To who it may concern:

Mr(husbands name) has been employed as full time (occupation) at (job) since (date to present).

He gets paid (amount) annually every two weeks.

If you have any further questions please don't hesitate to contact me.

And then the end of it.

Basically they want to know if he's (permanent, part time, etc), how much he gets paid annually, how often he's paid, and how long he's been working with them.

I'd ask him to just put his annual pay, to give how long he's been working, and I'd get rid of the other payments in the previous years as they aren't needed.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh I also saw the letter read he gets electronic payslips. Just a piece of information if you didn't know, If those play slips are printed out by you make sure you get them signed and stamped by his employer. 

If they are printed out by his employer on letter head then they don't have to be signed and stamped.


----------



## LoriAnn (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you ddang!


----------



## SHUVO GIRL (May 2, 2014)

It would be best to show monthly earnings so it makes it easier for the ECO to correlate with payslips. For example:

This is Mr xxxx earnings from the past 6 months for this year.

Jan - £1600
Feb - £1700
March - £1550
April - £1650
May - £1580
June - £1800

You don't need to show previous years earnings, they can check that if they want to via HMRC. 
Even though it's contracted work and he's been there since 2011, maybe add a little something about ongoing work in the future? ".....I like to confirm xxxxxxx employment is permanent and likely to continue for the foreseeable future" I think that would satisfy the ECO.


----------

